# ok first thing first



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

i have just download the files and install it..
reading the help menu 
and got to SPL calibrating pages..

what i read is.. the sistem require us to use additional spl meter to calibrate it with REW..
am i correct??
my Q is
can i perform this test without using SPL meter?? will it be accurate..??well a +-2db is ok for me
im going to use it to test my studio room.. 
im using a presonus firestudio project and use behringer ecm8000

thanks in advance..


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> can i perform this test without using SPL meter?? will it be accurate..??


Yes, you can use it without an SPL meter (although they are extremely inexpensive).

Just estimate the 75dBSPL and Calibrate REW to that 75dBSPL.

It is very difficult to set speaker levels without an SPL meter - I thought everyone had one?

brucek


----------



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

brucek said:


> Yes, you can use it without an SPL meter (although they are extremely inexpensive).
> 
> Just estimate the 75dBSPL and Calibrate REW to that 75dBSPL.
> 
> ...


havent check shops around yet..but im in a very thight budget and think i cannot afford to spend money on what im going to use just one time...hmm..:scratchhead:

is there any other way i can get around this..??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

not easily, if you dont know what 75db sounds like it is near impossible without an SPL meter of some sort.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

priatnasuardi said:


> havent check shops around yet..but im in a very thight budget and think i cannot afford to spend money on what im going to use just one time...hmm..:scratchhead:
> 
> is there any other way i can get around this..??


You really don't have a choice in this. You have to reset the system each time you restart it and to do so you need an spl meter.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> is there any other way i can get around this..??


Yes, I already answered your question above...

_Just *estimate *the 75dBSPL and Calibrate REW to that 75dBSPL._

brucek


----------



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

how to estimate..??

what sort of guide that i can use?

ok lets say i didnt calibrate it and just use what ever number that will come up when i plug in the mic..how accurate will that be??


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> how to estimate..??


A reasonable level. Not ridiculously loud, not ridiculously quiet. It ain't that important.



> ok lets say i didnt calibrate it and just use what ever number that will come up when i plug in the mic..how accurate will that be??


As I said, set a reasonable level, run the Calibrate button and set to 75dB - that's it. If it happens to be 82dB, then it makes no difference. The graph will be accurate in the _relative_ rather than accurate in the _absolute_.

brucek


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

priatnasuardi said:


> havent check shops around yet..but im in a very thight budget and think i cannot afford to spend money on what im going to use just one time...hmm..:scratchhead:
> 
> is there any other way i can get around this..??


I bought 2 SLMs at flea markets recently. They were cheap and work fine. Keep looking.

Kal


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Keep looking.


Well exactly. Or here's one for $2.26 on e-bay.

brucek


----------



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

brucek said:


> Well exactly. Or here's one for $2.26 on e-bay.
> 
> brucek


i see,...
it goes up to 7 now, and the cost to ship it to bali will be 7-8 times and the price will be 10 times as soon as it arrive here..
:whew:

i think i have the solution for this..
ill go to one of those car stereo installer..ask one of their tech to go to my house...:bigsmile:


----------



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

ok ...let say i have calibrate it..
i want to know my room modes...
how shall i know if the room has a problem in certain freq...
after i saw the graph..i saw it like a kid trying to draw a straight line


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

great brucek...
thanks..


----------

